# How can I get Mike Tucker sacked?



## sonjafoers (30 July 2012)

Only joking but OMG he's awful.

He gets names wrong, times wrong, fences wrong, gives incorrect information a large percentage of the time and often doesn't finish a sentence.

I spend more time shouting at him than I do watching the riding - he drives me mad 

Isn't about time he gave up and let someone else take the reins?


----------



## attheponies (30 July 2012)

I don't know but if you find out let me know! I lost count of the number of riders he said were "very experienced"! Please BBC sack him and replace him with Lucinda Green, thank goodness for Ian Stark and his common sense and experience.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

i do love his voice though!


----------



## sonjafoers (30 July 2012)

Yes I reckon Ian Stark must be wanting to throttle him a lot of the time! I know I do - especially when he said of one of the fallers " it's good to see both horse & rider are fine" when the horse was clearly very lame.

Useless....utterly useless


----------



## attheponies (30 July 2012)

Some years ago I'm sure I remember him commentating on Badminton Horse Trials with Lorna Clark, she was great but he was obviously really irritating her, she ended up disagreeing with almost everything he said on principle!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Then he left his microphone on and was saying in the back ground that a horse that had fallen had broken down when it hadn't.


----------



## Fellewell (30 July 2012)

I love those two, they have me falling about with laughter

I did wonder why Clare Balding was sitting beside a swimming pool today though


----------



## attheponies (30 July 2012)

I know, she was dearly missed (especially when the riders were being held).


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Clare's back in Greenwich for pure sj and dressage. She's really annoyed to have missed the Eventing going by her twitter.

LG is working for Australian coverage I think this year.


----------



## hcm88 (30 July 2012)

I thought the BBC coverage was pretty poor today and for the dressage. I ended up following Twitter which gave much quicker updates. The commentators were slow to receive scores even if they were already up, would only half explain a fall so you were left hanging as to how a rider was. If theres a nasty fall on course with ambulances, screens and a long hold it would be nice for them to explain whether or not the horse/rider were OK afterwards.

Ian and Mike were funny at times together but half the stuff Mike says is bull!

The BBC presenters in the studio were a bit out of their depth as well a bit but suppose that is to be expected.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I tweeted clare to say thank you as yesterday when she went to swimming she was clearly more concerned about the horse riding


----------



## wildoat (30 July 2012)

Amazed there was no Claire Balding for the XC commentary, though I think Ian Stark is a class act!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Even my non horsey 70 yr old mother was moaning about him tonight, she watched all the xc coverage and was ready to strangle him by the end!


----------



## swalk (30 July 2012)

I haaaatttttte the way Ian Stark refers to the horses as it.
That's all!


----------



## Enfys (30 July 2012)

Well, I had American commentators and I learned something new today, that a horse flags his tail when winded 

... and that the horses wear corks! (Presumably studs? )


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

I loved the inflatable jackets, just felt the grass was bound to be slippery.
Yes Clare Balding and Ian Stark would have been better, but somehow comforting that the BeeB can find someone who knows less about the sport than me!!
As a sailor, I had mega cringes in the sailing, wind from the left, give way, wind from the right, all OK... eeks.


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

I do think he's getting even worse. 

Particular highlights today: 
1) "This is a lovely mare... He..."
2) About to introduce WFP when in fact it was a Canadian in the start box. 
3) "Here he comes to the cricket bats..." (Ian Stark: "balls".)
4) Letting the world know he was off for a pee by forgetting to close his mic during a hold on the course. 

Thing with Clare Balding is, she's so good at other sports too that she'll get hoovered up by those disciplines. Whereas those who can muddle through a sport the employers don't understand well enough to spot medicority stay put... 

To give the anchors their due though, it's bloody difficult to sound completely and confidently across the lingo of so many different sports with everything else you have going on. Commentators though, should do their blummin homework.


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

Tempting?? Could be fun ;-)

(From BBC Sport on twitter) Got an Olympic equestrian question you want answering? Use #bbc2012 and BBC presenter Rishi Persad will answer the best on Tuesday morning


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

I cannot abide Mike Tucker with his constant inaccuracies and ridiculous comments.


----------



## Mike007 (30 July 2012)

Enfys said:



			Well, I had American commentators and I learned something new today, that a horse flags his tail when winded 

... and that the horses wear corks! (Presumably studs? )
		
Click to expand...

The word is actualy caulk ,or caulkin,"A caulkin (or caulk; US spelling "calkin" or "calk") from the Latin calx (the heel) is a blunt projection on a horseshoe that is often forged, welded or brazed onto the shoe.[1][2] The term may also refer to traction devices screwed into the bottom of a horseshoe, also commonly called shoe studs or screw-in calks. These are usually a blunt spiked cleat, usually placed at the sides of the shoe"......and it is a British word that has simply fallen out of use.


----------



## pipsqueek (30 July 2012)

When he said here is so and so on a lovely mare, then kept saying 'he' referring to the horse ? !


----------



## kirstyl (30 July 2012)

I thought Ian Stark was excellent and Mike Tucker less so. It was a very long day to commentate on, perhaps more help needed? Really missed Claire Balding and her experience and wit


----------



## Alec Swan (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			I cannot abide Mike Tucker with his constant inaccuracies and ridiculous comments.
		
Click to expand...

He's Eventing's answer to F1's Murray Walker (as was!),  ****ing hopeless! 

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (30 July 2012)

I'm standing up for Mike, sorry! His commentating is just how he is naturally; we'd be in fits of laughter when exercising.  At least he's natural and not a stuffed shirt or trying to be someone he's not.  You could have a lot worse.


----------



## FMM (30 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I'm standing up for Mike, sorry! His commentating is just how he is naturally; we'd be in fits of laughter when exercising.  At least he's natural and not a stuffed shirt or trying to be someone he's not.  You could have a lot worse.
		
Click to expand...

Like button from me here!  I just wish we could have heard commentary on the course - we couldn't hear most of what was being said which was really frustrating.


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

I'm all for character and quirkiness, but it's actually getting distracting now. 

I forgot one... he referred to it being competitive "from start to beginning" at one point.


----------



## firm (30 July 2012)

I enjoyed both MT and IS commentary as did my OH. I loved the mention of the horses' breeding which on another thread seemed to be put down. It makes it more interesting for me. Well done to both of them for commentating live over a very long time.


----------



## WoopsiiD (30 July 2012)

I love him!!
'Its Drama From Start To Beginning' 'Eagle Eyed Starky'
Class!
Can't wait for more tomorrow.


----------



## npage123 (31 July 2012)

Mike Tucker is a legend with a catchy name!  Don't think he'll be replaced any time soon...

IMO Ian Stark was spot on with all his comments 

Who was the 2nd commentator together with Stark on the 2nd dressage day?  Did anyone else hear him breathing very loudly into the mic...


----------



## skydy (31 July 2012)

This is very amusing!

In the U.S., those watching the televised broadcast (NBC) were horrified by the U.S. announcers, while those of us watching the BBC were thrilled that we could hear your announcers and didn't have to listen to ours! 

Don't despair, apparently the U.S. announcers out-do yours' when it comes to inane remarks.


----------



## Judgemental (31 July 2012)

The late Raymond Brookes-Ward was The Late Dorian Williams protégée. Both were _*BBC*_ in every respect. 

I don't think Raymond had a protégée.

Some serious training programs have to be generated.

Personally I am not a fan of Claire Balding either, especially so far as racing is concerned, rushing around poking her microphone under owners noses in the paddock.

In my opinion the best bet would be Emma Spencer (she is very attractive) and Mike Cattermole (he is very good looking). But, then I suppose that's as good as saying sack the BBC too!

Both Emma and Mike are excellent commentators, flawless in their detail and humorous without being patronising.

If you watch Channel 4 racing and study their interviews with riders, owners, or trainers they generate a warmth of dialogue, whereas others viz those for the BBC never bring out the ambience of the person.


----------



## ajb123 (31 July 2012)

Friend came round to join me on the sofa to watch & we decided we should buy an event horse & call it "Shut Up Tucker!"!!  What some blithering nonsense he uttered!  Please can someone tell me whether he actually did say that one of the Japanese riders was actually an ex Buddhist Monk - we swear blind he said one of them was!!!!!


----------



## Turitea (31 July 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you there. He is right, Kenki Sato is indeed a buddhist monk and will return to Japan at the end of the year. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...addles-up-for-London/articleshow/14793895.cms


----------



## Judgemental (31 July 2012)

ajb123 said:



			Friend came round to join me on the sofa to watch & we decided we should buy an event horse & call it "Shut Up Tucker!"!!  What some blithering nonsense he uttered!  Please can someone tell me whether he actually did say that one of the Japanese riders was actually an ex Buddhist Monk - we swear blind he said one of them was!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My OH remarked on that point and I was trying to think of a witty repost but words failed me.

Do we need to know that a Japanese rider was/is a Buddhist Monk - was he really, well if Mr Tucker said so, it must be right.

If a Church of England Vicar were participating, would Tucker have commented probably not! He was in fact being discriminatory by implying there was something unusual about having a Buddhist Monk riding in the XC of the Equestrian Olympics - does it matter what or who anybody is in these games?  

All these ladies and gentlemen have been around for far far too long and are well past their sell by dates.

What you have to do is sit watching the programme and if you personally feel embarrassed by the comments made by the commentator then there is some thing wrong.

We need some fresh voices and faces, who are in tune with today's society and culture.


----------



## foxy1 (31 July 2012)

Oh I think you are all miserable, he's great and makes me laugh


----------



## Kat (31 July 2012)

Of course he would have commented if a vicar had been participating, he commented on several "day jobs" of amateurs. For those of us in the UK where most top eventers are pros it is pretty awe inspiring that the Brazilian is a doctor and runs a rubber plantation as well as being an eventer so I was glad to hear that bit of commentary. Likewise the Buddhist monk and the student.


----------



## Judgemental (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Of course he would have commented if a vicar had been participating, he commented on several "day jobs" of amateurs. For those of us in the UK where most top eventers are pros it is pretty awe inspiring that the Brazilian is a doctor and runs a rubber plantation as well as being an eventer so I was glad to hear that bit of commentary. Likewise the Buddhist monk and the student.
		
Click to expand...

Not in the slightest bit interested in what riders 'do'. I am only interested in their riding ability and the horse, anything else is distracting.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (31 July 2012)

I think Mike Tucker is far less irritating than the awful male commentator that Eurosport use for the showjumping,he is truly annoying.


----------



## ajb123 (31 July 2012)

Turitea said:



			Sorry to disappoint you there. He is right, Kenki Sato is indeed a buddhist monk and will return to Japan at the end of the year. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...addles-up-for-London/articleshow/14793895.cms

Click to expand...

Well I never!!!!  Mind you he did call him Kinky instead of Kenki!!!  Hows that for a Kinky Buddhist Monk!!!!!!


----------



## zefragile (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Of course he would have commented if a vicar had been participating, he commented on several "day jobs" of amateurs. For those of us in the UK where most top eventers are pros it is pretty awe inspiring that the Brazilian is a doctor and runs a rubber plantation as well as being an eventer so I was glad to hear that bit of commentary. Likewise the Buddhist monk and the student.
		
Click to expand...

This, I find it interesting to know riders' day jobs! Everybody knew Hinrich was a dentist, after all  I think it's a bit picky to slate Mike for informing viewers of this, no matter how annoying he may be


----------



## debbier4 (31 July 2012)

Any mistakes MT made were dwarfed by the girl that they had doing "spectator" interviews around the arena on dressage day 2. She was totally inane. But then I was so glad to be there that nothing could spoil my day. Bring on the SJ - will be so tense with no room for error.


----------



## henryhorn (31 July 2012)

I just wish he would give more breeding details, I read a post yesterday from a breeder who would have loved a mention of her horse's breeding.


----------



## Sleighfarer (31 July 2012)

My favourite was when he described one of the horses as being bay, when it was clearly grey


----------



## BBH (31 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I'm standing up for Mike, sorry! His commentating is just how he is naturally; we'd be in fits of laughter when exercising.  At least he's natural and not a stuffed shirt or trying to be someone he's not.  You could have a lot worse.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I like Mike Tucker for his humour and naturalness. I also think voice is very important and he has a nice voice. I also see him as the presenter of a show not the expert.

A lot of the equestrian male commentators bar Nick Brooks Ward just don't have powerful manly voices and sound insipid and girly on the TV and although they provide the ' expertise' they don't have the charisma or personality to compare a show. 

Keep rockin Mike some of us like you.

Do think they need to totally revamp the existing crop of commentators though and get some more dynamic personalities involved.   

Clare Balding, Mike Tucker, Nick BW and Tim Stockdale as ' expert' would be perfect for me for pure SJ.


----------



## Orangehorse (31 July 2012)

I thought MT and Ian did a good job overall - they were certainly nicer to each other than sometimes in the past with only one or two narky comments at each other!  It was a long day for them.  Ian is always good with his comments, but Mike is the anchor man - and after all, he is was also a Badminton rider.

I like to hear about the breeding of the horses and what the riders do, other than ride.


----------



## LizzieJ (31 July 2012)

Just re the fact they didn't know about fallers etc, it wasn't filmed by the BBC, the BBC are using Olympic coverage from all events, not their own cameras so they only had the same pictures as us to go from, hence they were a bit late or vague about fallers and refusals. I got the impression that they were as irritated as us with it!


----------



## fabscd (31 July 2012)

I actually think it is important for the commentators to comment on any 'points of interest' outside of 'this man rides horses' because it is not just us die hard horsey folk who are going to be watching this. I was at Greenwich for the XC yesterday and there were a LOT of people who were confused by the rules/alternatives/how everything worked. So i see it as a good thing if the commentators can give a bit of 'extra' information, it keeps everyone interested, without switching off the non horsey public by just sticking to the finer points of equestrianism...which, lets be honest, half the equestrian world don't even understand! 
FWIW, its not just Mike Tucker, whoever was commentating on the womens cycling road race on sunday kept referring to some of the cyclists as 'he'


----------



## 4x4 (31 July 2012)

Be careful what you say folks - someone was arrested in the night for bad mouthing a diver on twitter!


----------



## 4x4 (31 July 2012)

BTW Claire obviously preferred tottie watching at the pool!


----------



## Sit_Up (31 July 2012)

4x4 said:



			Be careful what you say folks - someone was arrested in the night for bad mouthing a diver on twitter!
		
Click to expand...

Actually it was for bullying and making remarks about his deceased father.


----------



## Enfys (31 July 2012)

Mike007 said:



			The word is actualy caulk ,or caulkin,"A caulkin (or caulk; US spelling "calkin" or "calk") from the Latin calx (the heel) is a blunt projection on a horseshoe that is often forged, welded or brazed onto the shoe.[1][2] The term may also refer to traction devices screwed into the bottom of a horseshoe, also commonly called shoe studs or screw-in calks. These are usually a blunt spiked cleat, usually placed at the sides of the shoe"......and it is a British word that has simply fallen out of use.

Click to expand...

Thankyou, interesting  

If they had pronounced it as it is spelled then I would have had less of a "What the ...?" moment, cork floored me for a bit.


----------



## JGC (31 July 2012)

fabscd said:



			I actually think it is important for the commentators to comment on any 'points of interest' outside of 'this man rides horses' because it is not just us die hard horsey folk who are going to be watching this. I was at Greenwich for the XC yesterday and there were a LOT of people who were confused by the rules/alternatives/how everything worked. So i see it as a good thing if the commentators can give a bit of 'extra' information, it keeps everyone interested, without switching off the non horsey public by just sticking to the finer points of equestrianism...which, lets be honest, half the equestrian world don't even understand! 
FWIW, its not just Mike Tucker, whoever was commentating on the womens cycling road race on sunday kept referring to some of the cyclists as 'he'
		
Click to expand...

^^^This. I like him  I am in France and had to watch the entire cross-country without any commentary whatsoever - I'd gladly have swapped with any of you who were distracted by the commentary!!!


----------



## jojo5 (31 July 2012)

FYI -Mike Tucker has just said that GB have won a bronze in the team eventing - did i miss some awful downgrade, or has he got this wrong too!!  Having said which, having commentated myself at shows, i do realise that it is a complex thing to do well in a timely fashion, and there is clearly massive pressure on all the olympic presenters........


----------



## jojo5 (31 July 2012)

Steven Hadley is the guy to have- is he doing any of the showjumping?  Good background breeding knowledge, and interesting stuff about horse and rider.


----------



## BBH (31 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			FYI -Mike Tucker has just said that GB have won a bronze in the team eventing - did i miss some awful downgrade, or has he got this wrong too!!  Having said which, having commentated myself at shows, i do realise that it is a complex thing to do well in a timely fashion, and there is clearly massive pressure on all the olympic presenters........
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem seems to be as stated before that they are working on some kind of time delay information so muddling along with what they are provided with. This could be correct when it left the source but out of date when reaching the commentary box.


----------



## BBH (31 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Steven Hadley is the guy to have- is he doing any of the showjumping?  Good background breeding knowledge, and interesting stuff about horse and rider.
		
Click to expand...

Think he does FEI TV commentary. Apparently he is now too old for the BBC


----------



## jojo5 (31 July 2012)

Absolutely understand this, and have fallen foul of late info myself, but this was just a few minutes ago while we are waiting for the medal ceremony.  Hey ho.


----------



## jojo5 (31 July 2012)

Omigod, BBH, he is too old???  Blimey, there goes my change of career to broadcasting!!!


----------



## hoggedmane (31 July 2012)

I loved the bit when he said the Americans had won silver in Sydney and Ian Stark said actually that was us!


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

Enfys said:



			Thankyou, interesting  

If they had pronounced it as it is spelled then I would have had less of a "What the ...?" moment, cork floored me for a bit. 

Click to expand...

Yes in Ye Olden Days [in my memory 1950's] city  streets were cobbled with granite setts/cobbles, and they were like bricks laid in rows, the horses were shod behind to prevent slipping by using horse shoes with a "heel" or caulkin, the hind shoes slipped in to the grooves in the cobbles, so horses were able to pull a cart up a hill. Those poor horses, they really worked.
http://www.domusviridis.org.uk/wjg/memoirs/glasgow_1950s.htm
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=e...bled-Streets-and-Areas-of-Liverpool&docid=-LC


----------



## jojo5 (31 July 2012)

Yes, have heard all that over the two days; also time errors, and def adding up probs, known in the trade as 'Tucker's Maths'!!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (31 July 2012)

It was a good job that Ian Stark was in the commentary booth throughout the competition because everytime Mike Tucker opened his mouth he put his foot in it! There is a saying 'Better to keep your mouth shut & let people think you're a fool rather than open it & dispel all doubt!' ..... This really refers to Tucker.

As for the interviewer Rishi ?, I think he's something to do with racing? He answered the questions he was asking the riders as he asked them. He was also as negative as it was possible to be. All he focused on was either a fence down, time faults & o9ther disappointments.....he was a disgrace. He didn't clock that Zara Phillips was obviously feeling very down after her round but he just ploughed on!

The team would obviously be feeling a little down at the end as there was a possibility of individual medals for them but the got SILVER & that is a tremendous achievement.

I hope Clair Balding returns for the Dressage & Showjumping because that Rishi? individual needs ther bums rush & pronto. I suppose BBC thought that as he is something to do with horse racing that he would be able to do ther interviews.......Err No!! He was inarticulate. Come back Clair!!!!!!


----------



## Munchkin (31 July 2012)

He's absolutely useless. I have always said this, and have no idea how he's still in a job! It also irritates me that he feels the need to use a nickname for every rider, to give the impression that they are a close personal friend.

HOWEVER!

I watched the last Olympics in Australia where we got around 3 minutes per day of equestrian highlights. It was four years ago but I can still clearly remember "This is called horse skipping" (one-time changes in the dressage) and the same bloke counting the landing and takeoff as strides between show jumping fences, then proceeding to count (out loud) every single stride on every single line in the course. For every single round shown. Oh, and referring to oxers as doubles.

So, it could be worse.


----------



## Munchkin (31 July 2012)

Oh, I did laugh yesterday at the following exchange:

MT: Well, I'd hate to say I told you so!
IS: But you didn't.


----------



## FMM (31 July 2012)

I expect many of them are close personal friends ...


----------



## BBH (31 July 2012)

jojo5 said:



			Omigod, BBH, he is too old???  Blimey, there goes my change of career to broadcasting!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it been brought up before when people were wanting him back on the BEEB with MT.

Personally I can't see why age is an issue as they are behind camera and I would have thought verbal presentation and delivery were more important. 

I do think it useful to have someone who competes at the same / similar level whoever the expert is to provide some insights into what the competitors are going through, how they will ride the courses etc etc and the challenges they face. Really age doesn't matter if you keep abreast of current thinking and analysis.   For example going into an Olympics with many foreign riders how much insight will we get on them if the commentary is done by someone not on the international circuit to know them and their horses. Some of the little snippets are just as interesting as the technical insight.   Course techniques change and are a lot more challenging/ technical than yesteryear so a good working knowledge of that would be interesting to hear.


----------



## Munchkin (31 July 2012)

FMM said:



			I expect many of them are close personal friends ...
		
Click to expand...


Some, I'm sure... however when he cannot recognise them without being corrected, I'd assume not.  Then again...


----------



## Mickyjoe (31 July 2012)

Lol, I get a bit of a kick out of him and in fairness he is pretty self deprecating most of the time. Also love when they start snipping at each other - very entertaining. 

Although I did think he was being a bit smart-arsey when suggesting that Ian was backseat judging during the dressage day and saying it would give people some laugh if they saw him sitting at C. Ian was quick enough to respond that they would get a lot more of a laugh if it was Tucker (Mike not Angela  ) sitting there!

I thought Ian's commentary on the dressage was very good actually. 

LOVE, Love, love Steve Hadley's commentary on the FEI showjumping. The man is so knowledgeable and interesting.


----------



## FMM (31 July 2012)

Munchkin said:



			Some, I'm sure... however when he cannot recognise them without being corrected, I'd assume not.  Then again...
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness I don't do commentary - I get the name of my horse and my son muddled up continuously ...


----------



## Dab (31 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			He's Eventing's answer to F1's Murray Walker (as was!),  ****ing hopeless! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Almost but at least Murray was ethusiastic about his sport. MT is so very very very boring.

But i love Scottie's commentary, he is ace.

Does anyone know who is going to be commentating on the Pure Stressage and SJ'ing?


----------



## JCWHITE (31 July 2012)

LOVE, Love, love Steve Hadley's commentary on the FEI showjumping. The man is so knowledgeable and interesting.[/QUOTE]


Know what you mean, I have FEI TV, always enjoy Steve's comments! , 

How can I find Olympic Broadcasting  commentary with Steve Hadley ( not the BBC channels?)
I remember reading Steve was commentating on all 3 disciplicnes with the help of someone famous's son in pure dressage

or am I wishfull thinking?

I am not sure I can stand the BBC commentary when it comes to pure SJ !!


----------



## Dovorian (31 July 2012)

Yes - I thought that too, however family criticised my hearing and then informed me I was batty. But grey 'aint bay and a mare 'aint a 'he'......

MT did annoy me and he kept referring to 'Mrs Tucker', is that Angela, and is she still Mrs T?


----------



## D66 (31 July 2012)

debbier4 said:



			Any mistakes MT made were dwarfed by the girl that they had doing "spectator" interviews around the arena on dressage day 2. She was totally inane. But then I was so glad to be there that nothing could spoil my day. Bring on the SJ - will be so tense with no room for error.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^^
She was awful.  Sounded like a blue peter presenter and knew nothing about horses.


----------



## Keen (31 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			... the BBC never bring out the ambience of the person.
		
Click to expand...

"Ambience of the person"?! That's Tucker-worthy!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 July 2012)

At least every-one on here who heard MT's nonsense knew what he was talking about.  I'm not surprised that the general public think that all riders are a stuck-up, closed society of fools.  
IMO all the commentators should remember that they are not just talking to the afficionados but also to the uninitiated. 
I can't imagine that MT's commentary inspired any-one to ring their local RS and book a lesson.


----------



## Freddie19 (31 July 2012)

What really drives me mad, is you just know that he is going to say "this is the world's best eventer and there is no doubt he is going to go clear" YOU do not put the mockers on people by doing this.  Also he never never shuts up.  I think that Zara Phillips and the rest of the team were brilliant, but if he had said one more time, "thats Zara moving up the list again"................


----------



## jennyf (31 July 2012)

Oh my, I've enjoyed this thread.  As an ex BSJA judge I know how difficult it is when faced with the microphone for just the announcing!   But, us judges didn't get paid whereas the 'commentators' did.  I have judgeed with both Mike Tucker and the late Tom Hudson and often wondered why they got paid so much.  MT has been doing it so long now it would take a crowbar to dislodge him and that's how it seems to be - a bit of the Old Boys Club, so don't hold your breath for any changes soon.


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Not in the slightest bit interested in what riders 'do'. I am only interested in their riding ability and the horse, anything else is distracting.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think a lot of people WERE interested, even if you're above such trivialities . Don't forget that the Olympics is one of the few occasions where eventing has a chance to reach out to a non-horsey audience, so the commentary was aimed at a general audience. Endless facts about bits and breeding would mean nothing to someone who has very little knowledge of horses, whereas finding out that a competitor is a doctor or a monk is fascinating. I thought it was incredible that the Brazilian eventer was also a doctor - and facts like that show people that eventing isn't just for millionaires.


----------



## JFTDWS (31 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Of course he would have commented if a vicar had been participating, he commented on several "day jobs" of amateurs. For those of us in the UK where most top eventers are pros it is pretty awe inspiring that the Brazilian is a doctor and runs a rubber plantation as well as being an eventer so I was glad to hear that bit of commentary. Likewise the Buddhist monk and the student.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  I personally find him and his "rapport" with IS quite amusing.  Yes, he seems to live in a perpetual state of confusion, but it really isn't the end of the world, and he is limited by the information available to him at the time.  

It's his job to keep talking, even if it is trivial.  It isn't just hardcore eventing / riding fans who watch these sports, and they has to try and make it accessible and entertaining for other viewers.  If he bothers you that much, you can always mute him and focus on their equitational skills and performance.


----------



## NooNoo59 (31 July 2012)

If he says "cross the country" once more i will scream!


----------



## Janah (31 July 2012)

I have no idea who commentated on the dressage but my OH (whio is totally unhorsey) actually learned a lot from it, and could see from the comments, what was good and what wasn't and why.  He actually became quite interested. Result!


----------



## wildoat (31 July 2012)

hoggedmane said:



			I loved the bit when he said the Americans had won silver in Sydney and Ian Stark said actually that was us!
		
Click to expand...

That was indeed amusing, sounded like Ian was a touch embarrassed having to correct him, lol


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2012)

JFTD said:



			Exactly.  I personally find him and his "rapport" with IS quite amusing.  Yes, he seems to live in a perpetual state of confusion, but it really isn't the end of the world, and he is limited by the information available to him at the time.  

It's his job to keep talking, even if it is trivial.  It isn't just hardcore eventing / riding fans who watch these sports, and they has to try and make it accessible and entertaining for other viewers.  If he bothers you that much, you can always mute him and focus on their equitational skills and performance.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the "like" button


----------



## Judgemental (31 July 2012)

Keen said:



			"Ambience of the person"?! That's Tucker-worthy!  

Click to expand...

My hero was and always will be, The late Raymond Brookes-Ward, he was in my opinion all that was good where equestrian commentating is concerned. Of course along with the late Tom Hudson.

However when it comes to equestrian matters and the BBC, let us not forget that all racing that hitherto featured on the BBC will shortly be departing to Channel4 and one cannot help wondering why?

Channel4 always brings out the ambience and the eclecticism of a person or equine situation.


----------



## wildoat (31 July 2012)

Not sure if I got his name right.
He interviewed Mary King and Tina Cook after the completion of the show jumping.
Mary was her usual upbeat self, very pleased for her of course!

Then the interviewer started to ask Tina Cook how she felt about not winning gold, her disappointment was obvious, so the guy then reminds everyone about the passing of Tina's father, the look on her face, how she contained her emotions at that point I'll never know.
That guy should be ashamed of himself, in future he really needs to put his brain in gear before opening his mouth!


----------



## Muddipaws (31 July 2012)

attheponies said:



			I don't know but if you find out let me know! I lost count of the number of riders he said were "very experienced"! Please BBC sack him and replace him with Lucinda Green, thank goodness for Ian Stark and his common sense and experience.
		
Click to expand...

He is the Murray Walker of the Equestrian world, I love him just like Murray


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

I enjoyed the double act, and could have had a bit more detailed info sometimes, but the amount of commentary was about right, and that is the most important thing.


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

I thought it was funny and actually I loved him, made me laugh when he referred to 'mare' and 'he' in one sentence. Also was very interesting to hear about some of the day jobs, especially, as someone mentioned, the Dr.
Have to say tho that even my non horsey sister (who asked me if I would have to put Deano's 'hair in knots' if we went to a competition) noticed many of his errors -she was cheering for NZ and was quite upset when he confidently announced they had come fourth!


----------



## Dancing Queen (31 July 2012)

He is Britishness itself - eccentric and loveable.


----------



## Jingleballs (31 July 2012)

He is painful to listen too - he was banging on about one of the british combinations (think maybe Nicola and Buzz) being clear so far when they had clearly just knocked a pole on the first fence before Ian corrected him.

Generally I found the TV coverage quite poor - lots of sweeping views of London when there were horses on course!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (2 August 2012)

Having spent a few days at Greenwich, I am only now catching up with the TV coverage, and am reading this thread with interest.

Yes MT gets it wrong occasionally, but there is good banter between him and Scotty.  The images come from the Olympic Broadcasting Services and not the BBC, so the commentators are just as frustrated as we are with strange shots of trees or random spectators or cutting away from the 'B' element of a jump just as the horse was about to take off etc.  

Someone commented earlier about there being no feedback re the horses/riders that fall.  Remember that a) they may not have been told the uptodate situation even if the vets/doctors have finished their assesssments, and that b) they have to be discreet and respect the privacy of the horses/riders/connections - if the news isn't good, they are not going to be telling everyone.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (3 August 2012)

He forgot to turn his mic off during the dressage today, twice.  Once because their headsets weren't working properly, and again when he was trying to find out "who that woman was" in the crowd (I wasn't looking at the TV at the time, might have been either Princess Beatrice or Eugenie, or someone else entirely.

Don't they have a light to tell them "on air" or "live" any more?


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

Cappuccino said:



			He forgot to turn his mic off during the dressage today, twice.  Once because their headsets weren't working properly, and again when he was trying to find out "who that woman was" in the crowd (I wasn't looking at the TV at the time, might have been either Princess Beatrice or Eugenie, or someone else entirely.

Don't they have a light to tell them "on air" or "live" any more?
		
Click to expand...

"Beatrice and... what's the other one called? Beatrice and... anyway, the Royals."


----------



## doctordoolittle (3 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			"Beatrice and... what's the other one called? Beatrice and... anyway, the Royals."
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh a lot.....Think he was trying to get an answer and Judy Harvey had obviously stopped listening to him!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

attheponies said:



			Some years ago I'm sure I remember him (Tucker) commentating on Badminton Horse Trials with Lorna Clark, she was great but he was obviously really irritating her, she ended up disagreeing with almost everything he said on principle!
		
Click to expand...

 I remember it well! Lorna was very irritated by Tucker's comments.

I'm sure Mike must be a lovely guy, but he has always annoyed me with his equestrian event commentaries. For one thing, he hardly ever pauses to allow us to enjoy the action. The endless 'rabbiting on' drives me crazy! Is he being paid 'per word' perhaps? I say that in jest of course, but that's how he comes across to me.


----------



## vineyridge (3 August 2012)

He's so much better than anything we have in the United States that for us he's a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Fidgety (3 August 2012)

I think the more I've listened this last week, the more I've come to appreciate him for being like a rather dappy favourite uncle .


----------



## sonjafoers (3 August 2012)

The more I've listened this last week the more I've wanted to strangle him


----------



## ladyt25 (3 August 2012)

Ah, do you know what, I LIKE HIM!!  As has been said, the BBC weren't controlling the feed so MT and IS could only comment on what and (I believe) us were seeing which has to bea bit tricky especially when they were jumping from eventer to eventer on XC day and often putting the wrong name on the screen of who they were showing.

Mike Tucker knows a lot of people in the industry but I do think he probably is closer to the showjumoing worls than eventing as he generally seems more on the ball and has more banter with the SJers when I have seen him anyway. I much prefer the 'human' commentary and the banter and c*ck ups than the inane rubbish I have heard when I have occasionally caught equestrian sport on the likes of Eurosport. That is hideous! I like our British commentary, it makes it more fun!!


----------



## Nollaig Shona (4 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			"Beatrice and... what's the other one called? Beatrice and... anyway, the Royals."
		
Click to expand...

LOL yeah something like that!  Who was he looking at anyways, I didn't see!


And he's still saying "double clear" because they got round inside the time.  Does he consider 4 faults inside the time a clear round then?  

I've friends who are into motor racing who say Murray Walker used to drive them demented and they couldn't watch because of him!


----------



## attheponies (4 August 2012)

Just gritting my teeth through the show jumping, so far every rider AND every horse has been "very experienced"!!


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2012)

attheponies said:



			Just gritting my teeth through the show jumping, so far every rider AND every horse has been "very experienced"!!
		
Click to expand...

Well they would be would't they he really is an amusing dope but the sheer amount of horse coverage at the mo it's wearing a bit thin.
Thought JH kept him pretty well under control in the dressage.


----------



## tiger_buzz (5 August 2012)

oh i love his voice! it's such easy listening.. even if he does get stuff wrong sometimes!


----------



## MollyMoomin (5 August 2012)

attheponies said:



			Just gritting my teeth through the show jumping, so far every rider AND every horse has been "very experienced"!!
		
Click to expand...


You'd hope they were at the Olympics :unsure:


----------



## Penny Less (5 August 2012)

deleted


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Well I'd rather have Mr. T and the show-jumping than no equestrian sport and having to listen to that other drivel - time to switch off and go hacking/poo picking/muck out the chickens etc. etc.........


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (5 August 2012)

Mike Tucker is a really nice chap in real life but yes I agree, I'm another one who shouts at the telly when he's commentating, getting names muddled up and back to front is a sign of old age, I know because I do it !! the best one was Rosie's Best ridden by Barry Thomas at Badminton, grrr !! but amusing ...


----------



## Pennyhp (5 August 2012)

I live in Canada and watched some of the BBC coverage of the cross country by downloading it on my laptop.
Yes Mike Tucker is annoying, but as has been mentioned he has a lovely voice and he had Ian Stark there to correct him on occassion and to give us a proper perpspective on things.

This morning I watched the show jumping live on canadian TV....Oh my word I would have Mike Tucker in a heart beat..... The comentary over here is terrible. They talk such utter rubbish!!!!
They don't seem to be able to articulate what is happening and when mistakes occur just have no idea....

So if you are fed up with Mike, send him over here to comentate on the Spruce Meadow jumping (cos thats all we get apart from Olympic sj).....he much much better......which gives you some idea of just how bad it is....EEEK!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (5 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Exactly.  I personally find him and his "rapport" with IS quite amusing.  Yes, he seems to live in a perpetual state of confusion, but it really isn't the end of the world, and he is limited by the information available to him at the time.  

It's his job to keep talking, even if it is trivial.  It isn't just hardcore eventing / riding fans who watch these sports, and they has to try and make it accessible and entertaining for other viewers.  If he bothers you that much, you can always mute him and focus on their equitational skills and performance.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly MT is not so bad, yes he's made some bloopers but he provides a pleasant light hearted commentary


----------



## stencilface (5 August 2012)

attheponies said:



			Just gritting my teeth through the show jumping, so far every rider AND every horse has been "very experienced"!!
		
Click to expand...

I love it when they say this horse is a real jumper, well duurr!


----------



## Over2You (6 August 2012)

Pennyhp said:



			I live in Canada and watched some of the BBC coverage of the cross country by downloading it on my laptop.
Yes Mike Tucker is annoying, but as has been mentioned he has a lovely voice and he had Ian Stark there to correct him on occassion and to give us a proper perpspective on things.

This morning I watched the show jumping live on canadian TV....Oh my word I would have Mike Tucker in a heart beat..... The comentary over here is terrible. They talk such utter rubbish!!!!
They don't seem to be able to articulate what is happening and when mistakes occur just have no idea....

So if you are fed up with Mike, send him over here to comentate on the Spruce Meadow jumping (cos thats all we get apart from Olympic sj).....he much much better......which gives you some idea of just how bad it is....EEEK!
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Jon Garner and Ian Allison? 

I think they are fabulous and don't even make a fraction of the same mistakes that Mike Tucker and many of our other commentators make.

Garner is a very experienced rider too and here is a great article about him. Ian Allison is also a wealth of information when it comes to show jumping.

Anyway, I *LOVE* Spruce Meadows. It and Hickstead are my two favourite show jumping venues.


----------



## Pennyhp (6 August 2012)

Over2You said:



			Do you mean Jon Garner and Ian Allison? 

I think they are fabulous and don't even make a fraction of the same mistakes that Mike Tucker and many of our other commentators make.

Garner is a very experienced rider too and here is a great article about him. Ian Allison is also a wealth of information when it comes to show jumping.

Anyway, I *LOVE* Spruce Meadows. It and Hickstead are my two favourite show jumping venues. 

Click to expand...

I have no idea who they are. They comentate for CBC. They just don't give the kind of insite that Stephen Hadley does. I know Mike Tucker talks a lot of old Tosh...but he does sound nice and yes heb drives me nuts with his silly remarks.

I think it's probably a bit of nostalgia for the old country thats all.


----------



## EquiGal92 (6 August 2012)

Not sure who said this while doing the eventing dressage phase (and I dont want to start an arguement when I say this) but I was  when he said something along the lines of "double bridles were the common thing to *pull* the horses heads in". Anyway back to the subject I've grown up with Mike Tucker commentating it would just sound wierd having someone else


----------

